# Brother



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

Is it appropriate for me to bring my brother along on a fare ride? He and me might be going some where together. I might want to pick up a fare on the way.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Thinjim said:


> Is it appropriate for me to bring my brother along on a fare ride? He and me might be going some where together. I might want to pick up a fare on the way.


That's fine, but what if you get a ping that requires the seat bro is occupying?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> That's fine, but what if you get a ping that requires the seat bro is occupying?


I could vision a Seinfeld episode revolving around that scenario.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I could vision a Seinfeld episode revolving around that scenario.


You're a regular Larry David, Lid. As always, I like the way you think.


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

Don't feel comfortable with brother and he only seems to come along during holidays.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I once had my son in my car as the game we came out of was a sure surge fare and we were already there. I taught my son Uber experience as a driver by showing him the morons across the street waiting for a $.90/mile (now $1.10) fare while I will wait 10 minutes to get a surge (from the rider app). 1.5x...nope! A few minutes later, 2.1x and like that, I turn on the driver's app and get a ping within 20 seconds. I call him and ask how many people (just one!) and where he was going since I needed to head towards my home as it was late and wife wanted my kid in bed (it was extra innings Mom!). He was going in the correct direction and while it was only about 3 miles, it made me some easy cash that didn't take me too far from where I was headed. Total trip time was 10 minutes and my son actually was the one who went and found the PAX from a big crowd and showed him the way to the car near the exit. He was fine with it and it is one of the few times I would bring another person on board. Always call and ask and hopefully the person(s) are cool and your brother is a good conversation piece. As long as he isn't like Raymond's brother in "Rain Man" you should be ok.


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

Don't feel comfortable with brother "working" with me. I drive ALONE!!!


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

Wouldn't be able to make that much more money with brother. Usually it's only a holiday thing. Those only happen about 4 to 6 times a year. No reason to risk my uber "license" for at most 12 rides, right??? (6 rides times 2) 2 because once to go see my other brother then 2nd time going back.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Thinjim said:


> Is it appropriate for me to bring my brother along on a fare ride? He and me might be going some where together. I might want to pick up a fare on the way.


I want to take Triumph the Insult Comic Dog with me.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

It is not very professional to have a rider along when you turn on the app. 
I would give that driver a 1 Star if I were the PAX.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> It is not very professional to have a rider along when you turn on the app.
> I would give that driver a 1 Star if I were the PAX.


Why the **** would you do that?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Like I said it is not professional. 
It is not a family trip. It is an Uber ride.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Like I said it is not professional.
> It is not a family trip. It is an Uber ride.


What do you care if there's an extra person in the car? You're getting a cheap fare anyway, so why do you give a shit if the driver has his pal or kid with him?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

It sounds like you don't even like your brother... Why are you debating? Leave him at home watching porn and go make some money.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Why the **** would you do that?


The post before yours is reminding of a scr name ( I can't mention due to an addy gag order).


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Thinjim said:


> Is it appropriate for me to bring my brother along on a fare ride? He and me might be going some where together. I might want to pick up a fare on the way.


It's important to have backup at times. I take my Brother along on those party nights, but keep him well hidden till needed.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> What do you care if there's an extra person in the car? You're getting a cheap fare anyway, so why do you give a shit if the driver has his pal or kid with him?


You're right, especially since they have "uberpool". Of course the pax might feel entitled to not have to pay then lolol


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I would care, and that driver would get a 1 star from me. 
When I am paying for a ride, I get to rate the driver. Drivers with poor customer skills get low ratings. 

If I wanted extras in the car I would take a pool ride. 

I would not risk my rating by turning on the app if I had a relative or friend in the car. 
Making ten bucks is not worth it. 

Drivers with customer service experience would understand this.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> It's important to have backup at times. I take my Brother along on those party nights, but keep him well hidden till needed.


When I drove in NY, that would have really come in handy.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I would care, and that driver would get a 1 star from me.
> When I am paying for a ride, I get to rate the driver. Drivers with poor customer skills get low ratings.
> 
> If I wanted extras in the car I would take a pool ride.
> ...


Why do you give shit? You paid a buck a mile for a car ride and you're gonna bust a bloke's balls for having an extra person in the car? What's wrong with you, man?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

This is what I give a shit about.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> What do you care if there's an extra person in the car? You're getting a cheap fare anyway, so why do you give a shit if the driver has his pal or kid with him?


I kinda understand both points. On one side the PAX is paying (minimal) for a ride and walking into a car with two occupants, especially if it's a panicky young lady, it CAN be uncomfortable and lead the driver to a poor rating. On the other end, the driver enjoys the company from said occupant and ultimately, it's his car and can do what he wants with it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I would care, and that driver would get a 1 star from me.
> When I am paying for a ride, I get to rate the driver. Drivers with poor customer skills get low ratings.
> 
> If I wanted extras in the car I would take a pool ride.
> ...


What if it was the younger Sister and gave you seated massage that you'd never forget? You do appreciate customer service don't you?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What if it was the younger Sister and gave you seated massage that you'd never forget? You do appreciate customer service don't you?
> 
> View attachment 7758


I would definitely give a great tip. UBer would attract more business for sure. Great marketing idea Sydney.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

It is your choice to turn on the app when you want. 
You should also have the sense to know when not to turn it on. 

PAX will rate you how they want. 
I suspect most would be uncomfortable with an unknown rider in a trip they paid for. 

It is your ratings, do what you want. 
I do.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I want to take Triumph the Insult Comic Dog with me.


Uber is a great company.

For me to poop on.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> What if it was the younger Sister and gave you seated massage that you'd never forget? You do appreciate customer service don't you?
> 
> View attachment 7758


Happy Endings... Great Idea. A credit card swiper would be needed as well.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Uber is a great company.
> 
> For me to poop on.


I like the way you think.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Happy Endings... Great Idea. A credit card swiper would be needed as well.


and a hand towel perhaps


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> It is your choice to turn on the app when you want.
> You should also have the sense to know when not to turn it on.
> 
> PAX will rate you how they want.
> ...


You gotta admit, that's kind of a weird hangup you have going there.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Why the **** would you do that?


Post a photo of your ratings and what your PAX say about you Desert Rider....... 
If it is good, go with it.

That is what I do... Run with what I know is working.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> This is what I give a shit about.


You give a shit about ratings from a proven statistically flawed rating system? Really? Why?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Post a photo of your ratings and what your PAX say about you Desert Rider.......
> If it is good, go with it.
> 
> That is what I do... Run with what I know is working.


I'm in my 19th week of only 5-star ratings and my rating is 4.96. But I take no pride in that number because the rating system is so horribly flawed that it possesses no statistical significance. But if you're feeling good about your numbers, then more power to ya!

FYI - Desert Driver, not Desert Rider. Now you know. No need to thank me.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Because you don't get to drive once you receive a 4.6 average in San Diego. 
What would you think?

It seems the drivers with the crappy averages seem to think the system is flawed. 
I do what I do, and it seems to be working for me. 

You can do what works for you. 
If your brother was riding along, and I was the PAX, I would give you a 1 star. 
So it goes.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm in my 19th week of only 5-star ratings and my rating is 4.96. But I take no pride in that number because the rating system is so horribly flawed that it possesses no statistical significance. But if you're feeling good about your numbers, then more power to ya!
> 
> FYI - Desert Driver, not Desert Rider. Now you know. No need to thank me.


Lets see the photo with the PAX comments.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Because you don't get to drive once you receive a 4.6 average in San Diego.
> What would you think?
> 
> It seems the drivers with the crappy averages seem to think the system is flawed.
> ...


Well, my brother died recently in an accident, so I don't have to worry about this.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Sounds like a problem for the Chaplin.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Lets see the photo with the PAX comments.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Thinjim said:


> Is it appropriate for me to bring my brother along on a fare ride? He and me might be going some where together. I might want to pick up a fare on the way.


POST # 1 / Thinjim : No! Also,
what is with the
East Facing Avatar Photo? Jeepers!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Sounds like a problem for the Chaplin.


Who's Chaplin? Or do you mean Chaplain?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Uber will not cover insurance. Lots to think about. It's not smart


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Uber will not cover insurance. Lots to think about. It's not smart


Uber doesn't cover anything anyway, so what difference does it make? Without commercial insurance, a person is a complete fool to drive for Uber in the first place.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> and a hand towel perhaps


It's uber. Don't we all have paper towels, wet wipes and plastic bags available anyway? I know I do.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Why do you give shit? You paid a buck a mile for a car ride and you're gonna bust a bloke's balls for having an extra person in the car? What's wrong with you, man?


Deranged self entitled cheap pax along with Uber can suck my balls. Could give a CRAP about ratings! Reminds me of Facebook and all the bullshit fake friends. Eff em all! Think I'll invite my neighbors bull dog to ride along just for kicks


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Why do you give shit? You paid a buck a mile for a car ride and you're gonna bust a bloke's balls for having an extra person in the car? What's wrong with you, man?


At a $1.00 per mile (less 20%, less SRF) nothing but exclusivity is the expectation.

Uber is the ONLY place where his sorry ass gets to be made feel good - he's been turned away from so many clubs and bars because of his nickel & dime attitude, the ego stroking when RockinEZ orders up his "own private driver" can't be shared with anyone!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> This is what I give a shit about.


One day some cheap ass isnt gonna like the music you play, the shirt you wear the dog smell on ya and will give you a 1 star just to make himself feel good!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> One day some cheap ass isnt gonna like the music you play, the shirt you wear the dog smell on ya and will give you a 1 star just to make himself feel good!


You know it is a game of averages. 
One *hole can't hurt you much if you drive, drive, drive. 
Not too worried personally.

Do you think the guy I dropped off in the middle of nowhere gave me a 5?
I am not worried.

People have their own personal standards. I knew what I was getting into, and choose to give people good customer service during the short time I will be driving for Uber.

I like 95% of the people I pick up. I am not going to do anything to mess with their heads like having a unknown person in the car.

Drivers on this forum that are posting that that is OK know better. They just have a jones against Uber and are taking it out on PAX and drivers on this forum. Too bad for those folks.

There is nothing anything wrong with doing the right thing.

I learn something from each PAX. Each person has a story. Some are good, and some are not.

Some drivers are good and some are not.

It is a personal choice.
You folks do what you do, and I will do what I do.

I don't really care if you deliver crappy customer service because it makes the rest of the drivers look good.

Uber on.....


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> One day some cheap ass isnt gonna like the music you play, the shirt you wear the dog smell on ya and will give you a 1 star just to make himself feel good!


Actually I ask them what music they want to hear, and my shirts never smell of anything buddy. Those things are in my control.

Sydney must be hard on you... 
San Diego is not hard on me


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Uber doesn't cover anything anyway, so what difference does it make? Without commercial insurance, a person is a complete fool to drive for Uber in the first place.


You are only validating my point. Why would you put you flesh & blood at such risk?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> You are only validating my point. Why would you put you flesh & blood at such risk?


Pretty much why I am going into the medical marijuana business as soon as all my paperwork goes through.

I have to go through a Sheriff's background check, a driver license check, and I am going to get my medical marijuana letter from the local pot doctor tomorrow.

I will be an actual employee, with actual insurance. They pay for expenses. I will not be a driver, but in the corporate office. Much better while I am in school for Project Management. It all depends on if the CEO of the company agrees with the EVP of Operations, which I met after I picked him up on a Uber ride. You never know who you will meet on an Uber ride. Good customer service skills pay off.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> You are only validating my point. Why would you put you flesh & blood at such risk?


I was assuming his brother was a peckerwood.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Pretty much why I am going into the medical marijuana business as soon as all my paperwork goes through.
> 
> I have to go through a Sheriff's background check, a driver license check, and I am going to get my medical marijuana letter from the local pot doctor tomorrow.
> 
> I will be an actual employee, with actual insurance. They pay for expenses. I will not be a driver, but in the corporate office. Much better while I am in school for Project Management. It all depends on if the CEO of the company agrees with the EVP of Operations, which I met after I picked him up on a Uber ride. You never know who you will meet on an Uber ride. Good customer service skills pay off.


You already have the MBA then? The PM cert doesn't go too far without the MBA. I hold both and it's a great combo.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I am a computer systems engineer. I have a BS in computer science.
I am planning on managing computerized medical products if the universe aligns properly.

I spent over a decade and a half as the principal computer systems engineer for a Fortune 20 corporation. I was laid off when my division was sold to BD recently.

It is hard to get a job when you are over 60 unless you refresh your skill set.
I was managing engineering projects for years. Now I need certification, which I will complete in less than 4 months.

Who knows, I may end up managing projects in the largest, and fastest growing industry in the west. Pot

I think it would be the ultimate cosmic joke. After 15 years of 14 hour days doing database server & hardware design for hospitals, ending up in medical marijuana.... It is still a medical product, and I have no problem with the industry.

I am confident one or another will turn out well for me.
I only have 6 more years to retirement, if I choose to do so.

I would ask how the hell you ended up with Uber, but I suspect it was much the same with you, as with me.

My severance pay from my old job ends as soon as I get a real job.
I didn't want a crappy engineering job paying half of what I made, so I leveraged the severance by going back to school, and doing Uber helps keep me out of bars, and pay the bills.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> What do you care if there's an extra person in the car? You're getting a cheap fare anyway, so why do you give a shit if the driver has his pal or kid with him?


I heard about an Uber driver showing up with a dude in the front seat and a baby in a baby seat in the back with the pax. It's a bit weird. I wouldn't rate one star, but I wouldn't rate five either. They shouldn't be there. When people suggest it isn't professional there is a reason for that. It's lame. A handful of people might not say anything, but I wouldn't want to pay for that.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

As a PAX I would have passed on that driver. 
It is not like you can't get another driver in less than 10 minutes in San Diego. 

I believe you are not doing a job correctly, you should consider doing another job that fits your skill set. 

If you can't get the Uber thing right... well you have more problems than an Uber driver job will fix. Uber is dirt simple and only does a very few things. Provides about $160 net after gasoline/day, and wears out your car. 

Taxis actually set the expectations, and Uber corporate wants us to emulate the taxi service, under Uber rules. That would include no unexpected riders. 

Yes it is lame to not do what you contracted to do. Nothing was mentioned about brothers, or babies. I would not do it. 

Your call. You do what you like. Uber will decide what is right via ratings, and direct customer comment.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I heard about an Uber driver showing up with a dude in the front seat and a baby in a baby seat in the back with the pax. It's a bit weird. I wouldn't rate one star, but I wouldn't rate five either. They shouldn't be there. When people suggest it isn't professional there is a reason for that. It's lame. A handful of people might not say anything, but I wouldn't want to pay for that.


Wow! New UBER service for the baby that just wont sleep.

"UBERBUB - Leave your own private driver take that screaming, palpitating Pee-Machine for a indeterminatly long UBERX ride till it goes to sleep. Hand it over! Then track your UBER Driver's progress away from you leaving you the gift of silence. Guaranteed not to return till Bubby is sleeping soundly. It will be the best 90cents per mile you've ever spent!"


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I heard about an Uber driver showing up with a dude in the front seat and a baby in a baby seat in the back with the pax. It's a bit weird. I wouldn't rate one star, but I wouldn't rate five either. They shouldn't be there. When people suggest it isn't professional there is a reason for that. It's lame. A handful of people might not say anything, but I wouldn't want to pay for that.


The baby is totally beyond the pale. But just having another bloke in the car is no big deal. I wouldn't do it myself, but there's certainly nothing wrong with it.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lidman said:


> and a hand towel perhaps


Have to keep expenses down. Baby wipes work.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Uber doesn't cover anything anyway, so what difference does it make? Without commercial insurance, a person is a complete fool to drive for Uber in the first place.


I dodged a BIG bullet when I got into an accident with another Uber driver minutes after going offline for the night. My insurance covered me since I was offline at the time. 5 minutes earlier would have been an entirely different story.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

bscott said:


> Deranged self entitled cheap pax along with Uber can suck my balls. Could give a CRAP about ratings! Reminds me of Facebook and all the bullshit fake friends. Eff em all! Think I'll invite my neighbors bull dog to ride along just for kicks


I took my bully for a few hours while doing Uber. Gave the PAX a heads up so they can cancel. Did six rides and saw my one day rating at 4.2... Oh well, my four legged boy comes first.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I dodged a BIG bullet when I got into an accident with another Uber driver minutes after going offline for the night. My insurance covered me since I was offline at the time. 5 minutes earlier would have been an entirely different story.


True. Five minutes earlier and you would have been mercilessly reamed.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> I took my bully for a few hours while doing Uber. Gave the PAX a heads up so they can cancel. Did six rides and saw my one day rating at 4.2... Oh well, my four legged boy comes first.


And in some cities Uber runs _Adopt a Pet_ programs in which the pax can request a car with a dog or a kitty on board. I remember when the Phx market did cars with cats in them a year or so ago. Here's the link...

http://blog.uber.com/ICanHasUberKITTENS

So, to answer the question, _Is it appropriate to bring a pet with you when you drive?_ The answer is an unequivocal *Absolutely!* In fact, Uber encourages it.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

As long as you can still accommodate up to 4 passengers.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> I took my bully for a few hours while doing Uber. Gave the PAX a heads up so they can cancel. Did six rides and saw my one day rating at 4.2... Oh well, my four legged boy comes first.


No doubt it's tempting. I saw an Uber woman driving with a couple of her dogs running pax. The windows of the car were smudged up...... It looked like a real treat. I only noticed her doing that one day.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Somewhere in the terms of service there is something about not being allowed to have anyone other that the driver, rider and persons associated with the rider in the car. I'm pretty sure it's against Uber rules to have someone riding shotgun. Guaranteed to piss of pax too! 3 guys having to scrunch in the back seat or 4 people being cancelled on is going to get you bad ratings and a deactivation.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> What do you care if there's an extra person in the car? You're getting a cheap fare anyway, so why do you give a shit if the driver has his pal or kid with him?


As a female, it is not the most comfortable feeling to get into a car with a man you don't know. So surely you can understand how a woman might feel getting into a vehicle with 2 unknown men.
At least the customer knows the name of the driver.

I would cancel the request if the driver showed up with another guy riding shotgun.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> It is not very professional to have a rider along when you turn on the app.
> I would give that driver a 1 Star if I were the PAX.


You sound like you're a typical uber pax entitlist.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Kalee said:


> As a female, it is not the most comfortable feeling to get into a car with a man you don't know. So surely you can understand how a woman might feel getting into a vehicle with 2 unknown men.
> At least the customer knows the name of the driver.
> 
> I would cancel the request if the driver showed up with another guy riding shotgun.


Touche! However suppose it's the drivers sister, mother, aunt etc... in otherwords, another females. I can understand the discomfort traveling around with two strange men. However why would two make it any more stranger.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Touche! However suppose it's the drivers sister, mother, aunt etc... in otherwords, another females. I can understand the discomfort traveling around with two strange men. However why would two make it any more stranger.


Threesome by force? Just using my imagination.... I know, I know..... It's fkd up.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> Threesome by force? Just using my imagination.... I know, I know..... It's fkd up.


It's too early in the day for me to be thinking of that. But now that you've brought it up, as pax that would be awesome. Providing the mom isn't over 60.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I wonder how the Uber insurance would handle an accident caused by a BJ?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> It's too early in the day for me to be thinking of that. But now that you've brought it up, as pax that would be awesome. Providing the mom isn't over 60.


Not sure if the age qualifies when it's 3am, you're hammered, wearing beer goggles and the sixty year old looks like Cher


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> I wonder how the Uber insurance would handle an accident caused by a BJ?


That scenario wouldn't happen because a smart Uber driver, pulls over, keeps the meter running and handles bidness...


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> That scenario wouldn't happen because a *smart Uber driver*, pulls over, keeps the meter running and handles bidness...


Anyone who is smart, doesn't drive for Uber.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Anyone who is smart, doesn't drive for Uber.


Smart and broke.... Has no other choice as long as they do it wisely and short term. But I get your point.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Thinjim said:


> Is it appropriate for me to bring my brother along on a fare ride? He and me might be going some where together. I might want to pick up a fare on the way.


If your brother has the same build as you maybe get a larger size sweater and both get in it and have fun as "Siamese twins".


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> I wonder how the Uber insurance would handle an accident caused by a BJ?


Ask Tony Soprano or Adrianna.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Anyone who is smart, doesn't drive for Uber.


Unfortunately sometimes we have to learn that by actually experiencing the pain.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Typical uber ride...


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Like I said it is not professional.
> It is not a family trip. It is an Uber ride.


Yes, it is an uber ride. The cheapest ride on the planet. PAX should expect family, kids, goats...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Thinjim said:


> Is it appropriate for me to bring my brother along on a fare ride? He and me might be going some where together. I might want to pick up a fare on the way.


Sometimes I take my husband and kid with me in my car, and when I get a ping, I dump their asses on the curb and head to my pickup  gotta multitask in this slow ass market. I'd never bring anyone with me on a ride. Except for that one time UberJax hopped in the car, but I was pretty much done with uberx at that point anyway


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> This is what I give a shit about.


That's adorable. I like getting paid in praise, too, but my mortgage company doesn't accept stars as partial payment.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> That's adorable. I like getting paid in praise, too, but my mortgage company doesn't accept stars as partial payment.


It's kinda sad when someone thinks that high marks coming from a horribly flawed system is meaningful or flattering. Man, how many times do I have to explain the flaws to some people?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Kalee said:


> As a female, it is not the most comfortable feeling to get into a car with a man you don't know. So surely you can understand how a woman might feel getting into a vehicle with 2 unknown men.
> At least the customer knows the name of the driver.
> 
> I would cancel the request if the driver showed up with another guy riding shotgun.


Yeah, that's creeptastic


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Like I said it is not professional.
> It is not a family trip. It is an Uber ride.


And why I would call first. Like I mentioned, I picked up the guy from the same sporting event we just came from so the conversation is going to probably be about the Anaheim Angels and the ride should be pretty good with you, your brother and the PAX talking sports. On most other occasions, I wouldn't bother to do it and if you do, call them first to find out if ok.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Sometimes I take my husband and kid with me in my car, and when I get a ping, I dump their asses on the curb and head to my pickup  gotta multitask in this slow ass market. I'd never bring anyone with me on a ride. Except for that one time UberJax hopped in the car, but I was pretty much done with uberx at that point anyway


That's called the " The mystery day out" at our place.!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Sometimes I take my husband and kid with me in my car, and when I get a ping, I dump their asses on the curb and head to my pickup  gotta multitask in this slow ass market. I'd never bring anyone with me on a ride. Except for that one time UberJax hopped in the car, but I was pretty much done with uberx at that point anyway


POST # 81 /JaxBeachDriver: Holy Knife
Tokes, JBD! A P/U of
@UberJax is Mentioned as Afterthought?
THAT could be "People" Threadworthy!
PLEASE dish for the Faithful...

Vintage Gossip Bison, waiting.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Anyone who is smart, doesn't drive for Uber.


Tim, let's be honest, you were one of those uber drivers and the only reason you quit was because you had an accident. Now everyone else is stupid? So are you saying you were stupid too? Look I applaud people trying to work and making a living, not looking for a handout. Maybe they will get in deeper, maybe not. You said you didn't need the money so why did you drive?
Almost 50% of the population is on the govt dole, someone has to pay for them!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Tim, let's be honest, you were one of those uber drivers and the only reason you quit was because you had an accident. Now everyone else is stupid? So are you saying you were stupid too? Look I applaud people trying to work and making a living, not looking for a handout. Maybe they will get in deeper, maybe not. You said you didn't need the money so why did you drive?
> Almost 50% of the population is on the govt dole, someone has to pay for them!


We need to clarify Tim's comment. Anyone who drives for Uber *without first procuring a commercial livery policy* is not particularly bright or well informed. There, now we can all agree to that, right?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> We need to clarify Tim's comment. Anyone who drives for Uber *without first procuring a commercial livery policy* is not particularly bright or well informed. There, now we can all agree to that, right?


No, I'm sure most who drive for uber know these things - at least the folks who read this forum; it is no different than someone robbing a bank. Doesn't mean they are stupid or not well informed. It may be a necessary evil.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Choochie said:


> No, I'm sure most who drive for uber know these things - at least the folks who read this forum; it is no different than someone robbing a bank. Doesn't mean they are stupid or not well informed. It may be a necessary evil.


But, c'mon, driving for U/L without first getting a commercial livery policy is an accident waiting to happen, you will agree - no pun intended.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 81 /JaxBeachDriver: Holy Knife
> Tokes, JBD! A P/U of
> @UberJax is Mentioned as Afterthought?
> THAT could be "People" Threadworthy!
> ...


He wanted to teach me his ways, like Mr. Miyagi. We were standing outside of mellow mushroom when some guys said, "Oh, they're probably uber drivers." We said, "We are." They wanted a ride across the street, more or less. Uber JaX said, you drive them, and I'll show you my schpiel. So we all got in my car together. He showed me his routine. Works/worked for him. He's a salesman. Wouldn't feel natural for me.

One of the guys left his wallet. We brought it back to him. Uber JaX said, "Make sure you take care of her." In other words, tip! We were in the middle of the road; he opens his wallet, makes sure everything is there, then walks away.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> But, c'mon, driving for U/L without first getting a commercial livery policy is an accident waiting to happen, you will agree - no pun intended.


Most of these people aren't trying to make this a full time occupation - they couldn't afford the insurance doing this. This is a stopgap to get to wherever they are trying to go. So it's an accident waiting to happen. So are many other ventures one could be involved with - again I applaud them for trying even though it may end badly. It is very titillating for some, I think, between the risk and the chance encounters from what I can tell.
Don't you think BASE jumping is an accident waiting to happen? You guys/gals are beating a dead horse.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Most of these people aren't trying to make this a full time occupation - they couldn't afford the insurance doing this. This is a stopgap to get to wherever they are trying to go. So it's an accident waiting to happen. So are many other ventures one could be involved with - again I applaud them for trying even though it may end badly. It is very titillating for some, I think, between the risk and the chance encounters from what I can tell.
> Don't you think BASE jumping is an accident waiting to happen? You guys/gals are beating a dead horse.


I've never understood BASE jumping. The cool thing, though, is that when people dirt nap themselves, you don't have to feel bad. All you have to do is ask, "What did you think was going to happen?"


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I've never understood BASE jumping. The cool thing, though, is that when people dirt nap themselves, you don't have to feel bad. All you have to do is ask, "What did you think was going to happen?"


 The feeling must be beyond orgasmic, only thing that scares me is heights. It looks like so much fun. I'm sure it is highly addictive.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Choochie said:


> The feeling must be beyond orgasmic, only thing that scares me is heights. It looks like so much fun. I'm sure it is highly addictive.


And when a person gets dead doing it, ya gotta figure the last thought is, "Well, I pretty much had that coming...LIGHTS OUT."


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> He wanted to teach me his ways, like Mr. Miyagi. We were standing outside of mellow mushroom when some guys said, "Oh, they're probably uber drivers." We said, "We are." They wanted a ride across the street, more or less. Uber JaX said, you drive them, and I'll show you my schpiel. So we all got in my car together. He showed me his routine. Works/worked for him. He's a salesman. Wouldn't feel natural for me.
> 
> One of the guys left his wallet. We brought it back to him. Uber JaX said, "Make sure you take care of her." In other words, tip! We were in the middle of the road; he opens his wallet, makes sure everything is there, then walks away.


POST # 92 /@JaxBchDriver: UN--BE--
JEEPERS--ING--LIEVEABLE!
Too bad he was SoSmooth that ☆ZING☆
right over their Obtuse Crania! He ought
to be Selling Rolls/Bentley/Maybach.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 92 /@JaxBchDriver: UN--BE--
> JEEPERS--ING--LIEVEABLE!
> Too bad he was SoSmooth that ☆ZING☆
> right over their Obtuse Crania! He ought
> to be Selling Rolls/Bentley/Maybach.


Too bad indeed


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Most of these people aren't trying to make this a full time occupation - they couldn't afford the insurance doing this. This is a stopgap to get to wherever they are trying to go. So it's an accident waiting to happen. So are many other ventures one could be involved with - again I applaud them for trying even though it may end badly. It is very titillating for some, I think, between the risk and the chance encounters from what I can tell.
> Don't you think BASE jumping is an accident waiting to happen? You guys/gals are beating a
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shers (Mar 27, 2015)

Well I have absolutely nothing to add to this post at all, however I would just like to say that at the time of writing I am parked up at London Heathrow waiting for a "PING!" and read this post.

I would just like to thank you all for such an entertaining read it truly made me laugh.

You are all crazy! Such Banter.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

No actually, something ms. WunderHund might inquire about, mr. Bison. What do you know about them?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Shers said:


> Well I have absolutely nothing to add to this post at all, however I would just like to say that at the time of writing I am parked up at London Heathrow waiting for a "PING!" and read this post.
> 
> I would just like to thank you all for such an entertaining read it truly made me laugh.
> 
> You are all crazy! Such Banter.


So, what does your brother thin? Is he in the car with you?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Choochie said:


> No actually, something ms. WunderHund might inquire about, mr. Bison. What do you know about them?


POST # 101 / Choochie : Since earlier
(Jan? Feb?) this Year
they have Offered Hybrid Insurance for
MA. and two other States. (CT.? NJ.?)
Their HQ is on Atlantic Avenue over-
looking the South Station Rail Platforms.


----------



## Kealohakate (May 30, 2015)

I didn't read all 6 pages (really people?) But just wanted to add my 2 cents purely as a woman, I would never get in an uber alone if the driver had a "buddy". That would just be a really scary situation for me personally, and I'd probably report him to somebody. Even if it was harmless, as a woman that just wouldn't be a comfortable situation for me personally. I'm sure others out there wouldn't care though! Especially dudes, or groups. And I don't think it's a huge deal, as long as riders are given a heads up and you offer to cancel and "do not charge rider" for them. Totally makes me want to take my dog with me now too haha!


----------

